
Card Trick Leads to New Bound on Data Compression - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26078/?p1=Blogs
======
cperciva
Summary: Any sufficiently complex Markov source is indistinguishable from
random (until you read enough characters).

A mathematical re-evaluation of the limits on data compression? No, not
really.

------
ax0n
Isn't this somewhat how time-coding vinyl is configured (i.e. Final Scratch
and Traktor?)

